# Need opinions on this violet stingray



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 6, 2021)

Buying this bike Thursday for my grandson and I’m not really a stingray guy. I know the seat was replaced. Anything else ?
Price is $600      fair ?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 6, 2021)

Glenn Rhein said:


> rice is $600 fair ?




More then fair, jump all over that.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 6, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> More then fair, jump all over that.



yeah thats a good clean bike, seat can easily be changed, rear tire looks to be a good year but not a big deal, price is really fair, looks like a 1967


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 6, 2021)

3


nick tures said:


> yeah thats a good clean bike, seat can easily be changed, rear tire looks to be a good year but not a big deal, price is really fair, looks like a 1967




3 speeds are kind of rare yes?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 6, 2021)

Cables and rear tire have been replaced for sure. Fenders have screws instead of rivets and are likely aftermarket. My brother's 2 66 Stik-Shift bikes came fenderless with blackwalls. I think they needed to be Deluxe bikes to have fenders AND whitewall tires, can't remember if that was an option in 66 with a stick shift. Shifter is a 67 or 68 with those ribs on the lever and with the smooth bezel. Something is bothering me slightly about the paint...as it seems a lot of it is still there and not so much primer/base coat is showing though at the scratches. Seeing the bike in person may change that opinion though, photos aren't always the best story tellers. I also know the violet paint prior to 68 was not very consistent at all. Lol 
The seat is what takes most value away from the bike though. I'd expect to pay $200-300 for the correct replacement if you ever intend to do so. Would definitely use this as a negotiating chip in your favor. My brother's violet 66 bike was 95% original and has sold twice for $800 or $850. Not sure what the last ownership change cost.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 6, 2021)

Looks like a 1968 Standard 3 Speed Stik-Shift. Cool!

Standard Stingrays did not come with fenders, so someone added the fenders.
Seat is wrong.
Cables are wrong.

Very good price!

Heads-up, do not clean / wax the lettering on the chain guard as it will rub off and be ruined.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 6, 2021)

60sstuff said:


> Looks like a 1968 Standard 3 Speed Stik-Shift. Cool!
> 
> Standard Stingrays did not come with fenders, so someone added the fenders.
> Seat is wrong.
> ...



they didn't have violet in 68 on stingrays though, thought that stopped in 67 ?


----------



## kostnerave (Dec 6, 2021)

Wow! I like the remnants ot the STP sticker on the chainguard. I'd change the seat, remove the fenders and put a blackwall Slik on it. I feel that it is a great deal, especially in today's market.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 6, 2021)

Maybe we can get a clear photo of the 2 letter serial number to see the month/year.

I see a 1968 shifter with ribs.


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 6, 2021)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Buying this bike Thursday for my grandson



Wow! I'm sure he'll love it and ride that thing like crazy.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 6, 2021)

Catalog shows J38-3 Stingray includes Violet in 1966/1967, none in 1968
Looks like 1967 handlebars, serial number (left rear) should have C as the second digit
Stik Shifter is nice.
Seat is repop but otherwise looks nice, I'd buy it!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 6, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Catalog shows J38-3 Stingray includes Violet in 1966/1967, none in 1968
> Looks like 1967 handlebars, serial number (left rear) should have C as the second digit
> Stik Shifter is nice.
> Seat is repop but otherwise looks nice, I'd buy it!



Here's an example of the 66/67 handlebars, note the downward angle at the grips, on an all original B S/N frame(forgive me I can't remember the month, but mid year). 




Wish I had a picture of the MC S/N 3 speed my brother has before it was stripped down...but it had the 68 model year handlebars as shown in this original post, with a 67 stamp. I'll have to dig the bars out tomorrow for a picture... So those bars and shifter are possible on a C(67) frame offered up for Christmas sales as a 68 model year bike.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 7, 2021)

When I pick it up Thursday I’ll get better pictures and a serial number, thanks everyone for your help…


----------



## nick tures (Dec 7, 2021)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Here's an example of the 66/67 handlebars, note the downward angle at the grips, on an all original B S/N frame(forgive me I can't remember the month, but mid year).Wish I had a picture of the MC S/N 3 speed my brother has before it was stripped down...but it had the 68 model year handlebars as shown in this original post, with a 67 stamp. I'll have to dig the bars out tomorrow for a picture... So those bars and shifter are possible on a C(67) frame offered up for Christmas sales as a 68 model year bike.



nice bike !!


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 7, 2021)

Just a guess,
The OP Violet 3 speed has slim-line grips, 68 shifter handle and a cadmium seat post clamp which shows it may be a late ‘67 or ‘68.
The NEW slim-line grips replaced the OLD chubby grip around Sept. 1967.

The later post by Will Work …. looks like a ‘67 3 speed as it has the smooth shifter handle, chrome plated seat post clamp, plus the very hard to find “hard side“ 1967 ribbed seat.
Seat post clamps went to a cadmium plate around June of ‘67.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 7, 2021)

60sstuff said:


> Just a guess,
> The OP Violet 3 speed has slim-line grips, 68 shifter handle and a cadmium seat post clamp which shows it may be a late ‘67 or ‘68.
> The NEW slim-line grips replaced the OLD chubby grip around Sept. 1967.
> 
> ...



Alright then I'm done with Stingrays again....
Frame was a 66 for sure. I'd start documenting finds, but that's all you really get is contradictions about Stingrays... 

Anyways, hope the OP can knock that price tag back a bit on account of the seat and the kid gets to enjoy the bike!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 8, 2021)

What color seat would be appropriate?


----------



## nick tures (Dec 8, 2021)

nov of 1967


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 8, 2021)

Glenn,
Thank you for posting the month/year.

Late ‘67 which would be correct with the transition to that ‘68 shifter.


----------

